# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Batch Maker

## Paddymay

*TF4 Programming* presents...
The first-ever RELEASED program in TF4 Programming...
BATCH MAKER!!!

Quick-and-easy batch creator.
Comes with a BatchEditor.bat, too!
Simply run the installation to install it on your computer.
With Batch Maker, you can save, preview, and edit (editing only available with BatchEditor.bat) your batch file with Batch Maker.
At program startup, there's a default "Hello World" batch code already written down for you.

WARNING:
You must know some DOS code and know a bit about the computer, since batch can sometimes produce viruses or mess up the computer.

Well, have fun with Batch Maker and help bring back BATCH!

*This is a program from the TF4 programming group.*

----------


## dee-u

I haven't seen the attachment but did you include the source code?

----------


## Paddymay

See my siggy if you dont see the attachment \/\/\/

----------


## Undocked Windy

*Doesn't work in Windows 7. I have a 64bit Processor, could that be the problem? It installed very nicely though, and displayed dekstop icon. Didn't see source code though .*

----------

